# Caddy wont run with CSV plugged in



## 2nd Chance (Sep 12, 2010)

So today I had my 83 caddy in the garage idling after tightening up the alternator belt. It was running completely fine then suddenly died, almost like somebody shut it off. Tried to restart and wouldnt. Could hear the pump running while trying to crank, and smelled fuel. Went thru ignition and found nothing. Ended up unplugging CSV and was able to restart it. It runs completely fine until I try to plug in the CSV and it dies instantly and wont run with it plugged in.... I did try to run through some of post but didnt come across much. Any ideas please?


----------



## bubba_vw (Dec 3, 2008)

does it run when it warms up? it could be the thermo time switch or the CSV itself could be bad


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

has someone fiddled with the wiring in the past?

The TTS gets power from the starting circuit, and so the CSV should only fire while cranking. If it makes a difference with it plugged in while already running, something is fishy.


----------



## 2nd Chance (Sep 12, 2010)

here is what I have found so far... cold or hot with the CSV unplugged the truck runs fine. The instant I plug in the CSV it dies. I tried unplugging the CSV, starting the truck so it was running, then unplugging the TTS (still running) I plug in the CSV without the thermoswitch connected and it still dies.

I need to hit it with a DMM tomorrow and see if maybe the cold start valve is getting power when it shouldn't.

also.. I tried to undo the damn bolts to unbolt the CSV from the manifold and she wont give! :banghead: I tried soaking in PB blaster, tapping it and made sure I had the 6mm allen head, vice grips are a PIA with bolts so close to injector... any other ideas guys? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## ellocolindo (Jan 15, 2010)

cracked the fuel line coming to the cold start valve? be very carefull when doinfg so. only do it after start up and before the metals or manifolds get really hot around the engine bay.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

2nd Chance said:


> I need to hit it with a DMM tomorrow and see if maybe the cold start valve is getting power when it shouldn't.
> 
> ... vice grips are a PIA with bolts so close to injector... any other ideas guys?
> 
> Thanks!!!


 Checking the power to the CSV with a multi-meter is the first good idea so far. There is something wrong with the wiring, maybe someone wired it wrong, maybe some wires got melted together, who knows from here, but the CSV should not get power to operate at any time the starter motor is not turning (as indicated above). Has someone tried a stupid fuel enrichment "trick" by wiring the injector to the full throtle switch and now that switch is bad? 

If you can not get anything inside or outside the bolt heads to hold well enough to break them free, cut the heads off with a Dremel tool or cut-off wheel and then they will come out easy. 



ellocolindo said:


> cracked the fuel line coming to the cold start valve? be very carefull when doinfg so. only do it after start up and before the metals or manifolds get really hot around the engine bay.


 And what exactly is that supposed to do or tell him when fuel comes out?


----------



## ellocolindo (Jan 15, 2010)

what i meant by cracking the fuel line loose was to determine if fuel was being injected into the running engine long after start up fuel enrichment was supposed to stop. 
he is mentioning the inability to remove the valve and also the lack of a multimetre. so if you crack the line you will see right away if the valve is working when it is not supposed to.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

ellocolindo said:


> so if you crack the line you will see right away if the valve is working when it is not supposed to.


 This one you will have to explain. The line leading to the CSV is always under pressure from the fuel pump. If the CSV is working or not, opening that line will do nothing but spray gasoline under pressure in any direction that it can find a way to go, maybe even in ones eyes. The small amount of fuel which is allowed through the injecter itself when it is open is by far only a drop in the bucket from what can or will be sprayed out when the line is cracked open. So just how is that going to indicate anything except that there is fuel there? I don't mean to dig on you, but if you think this is a good idea then explain just what or how it will show anything.


----------



## ellocolindo (Jan 15, 2010)

sorry; i was wrong. i forgot there is constant pressure on the back of that injector and is only used when exited by the signal from the ecu. 
so yes; multimetre is the only way to test for sure.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

No need to be sorry as we all can make mistakes, just wanted to find out what was going on in your mind.


----------

